# Little Christmas Shop Work



## Anvil Head (Dec 28, 2016)

Had to get away and hide a few hours. So...went to the shop and used up some scrap materials. Here are two Kiridishi Neckers that came together from the "scrap" box.
K 1 is Damascus/Springbok/Pewter on Mahogany (4")
K2 is OSB/Antler on Desert Ironwood (<4")


----------



## injun joe (Dec 28, 2016)

Look great Carl.
You going to be around the shop any afternoon this week?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 28, 2016)

Those are sweet.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 28, 2016)

Another nice set of projects !!


----------



## tsharp (Dec 28, 2016)

You the man that is nice!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 29, 2016)

The "kiridish" design is oriental in nature (so probably got the spelling wrong). It's a small single bevel grind cutting edge with the back side being flat. You can get these screaming sharp and they can do most any chore a pocket knife can do (wouldn't want to dress out a hog with one but it'll do it).

Injun Joe - should be home rest of week, give me a call if you head this way so I make sure I'm not gone off on a "mission" for the boss.


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 29, 2016)

They are sweet.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

Great work,I really like the antler handle one


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 30, 2016)

These are kind of fasinating little creatures to make and use. They will amaze you with their versatility. Best thing is they are easily forged out from a cut-off scrap of good carbon steel. Hardest part is keeping the backside true flat while forging. Being small they can be heated with a torch forged and quench hardened in the shop in about 4-5 minutes.
You can make them right or left bevel for preference. They are also very handy on the leather bench for skiving, trimming, cutting thread tags, etc.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 30, 2016)

is springbok hollow like buffalo?


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes on the bell end, but solid near the tip. This is the tip section, except for the actual point (I used the very tip for handles on miniatures). On the kiridishi above you are looking at around 3/8"dia at the guard and 5/8" at the butt. 
Seems like there was a slight pinhole beginning going toward the bell of the horn, but it wasn't open. used the rest of the base of the horn on a large Persian dagger (had to fill with epoxy and wood dust to solid up for that application).


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 31, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Yes on the bell end, but solid near the tip. This is the tip section, except for the actual point (I used the very tip for handles on miniatures). On the kiridishi above you are looking at around 3/8"dia at the guard and 5/8" at the butt.
> Seems like there was a slight pinhole beginning going toward the bell of the horn, but it wasn't open. used the rest of the base of the horn on a large Persian dagger (had to fill with epoxy and wood dust to solid up for that application).



I'd love to turn a piece of that  whete do ypu get it and what do i need to look for for a solid piece


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 1, 2017)

Trouble with the smaller African antelope is that very little of the horn is straight - mostly compound curves. Might be better off getting water buffalo horn for turning purposes. 
Picked mine up at one of the Blade Shows a few years back, but there are plenty of suppliers out there that specialize in exotic handle material and would probably have some. Culpeppers comes to mind, just do a google. As I said, might be hard to find a suitable horn, especially if you don't get to sort through the stack to find a "straighter" one.

ps - the water buf is relatively easy to come by in turnable size blocks and much cheaper by the pound. Both items are made of compressed black hair and would be hard to discern one from the other in a pen size item.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice looking scraps Carl!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks Dawg. Happy New Year!

Never liked the idea of wasting stuff (must be the Scotch/Irish from Mom's side of family). Heck, I was over at Fiddleback Forge New Years Eve doing some business with Allen Surls of WAS Knives and we were discussing all the steel grindings from their production process (O1, A2 and the like). I tried to forge weld up a can of the dust for some mosaic damascus but just too many micro contaminants to get anything with out burnout pinholes. Worth a shot as I could get quite a few pounds of it per year (talking 100's). Great blade steels just need to figure a way to clean it up before processing. Still studying on it.


----------

